# The Official 2/9-2/11 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Feb 6, 2005)

A 45% chance of a major winter storm on Wednesday-Friday. The storm would strike all of New England this time including the resorts of New Hampshire, Vermont, Maine, and Mass.


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 7, 2005)

i just hope its not all rain


----------



## teachski (Feb 7, 2005)

BARNSTABLE MA-BLOCK ISLAND RI-BRISTOL RI-CENTRAL MIDDLESEX COUNTY MA-
CHESHIRE NH-DUKES MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-
EASTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH-
EASTERN KENT RI-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-HARTFORD CT-
NANTUCKET MA-NEWPORT RI-NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-
NORTHWEST MIDDLESEX COUNTY MA-NORTHWEST PROVIDENCE RI-
SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-SOUTHEAST PROVIDENCE RI-SOUTHERN BRISTOL MA-
SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-SUFFOLK MA-TOLLAND CT-
WASHINGTON RI-WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH-WESTERN ESSEX MA-
WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-
WESTERN KENT RI-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-WINDHAM CT-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...AMHERST...ATTLEBOROUGH...BARNSTABLE...
BARRINGTON...BEVERLY...BOSTON...BRISTOL...BROCKTON...BROOKLINE...
CAMBRIDGE...CHICOPEE...EAST HARTFORD...FALL RIVER...FALMOUTH...
FITCHBURG...FRAMINGHAM...FRANKLIN...GLOUCESTER...GREENFIELD...
HARTFORD...JAFFREY...KEENE...LAWRENCE...LEOMINSTER...LOWELL...LYNN...
MANCHESTER...MANSFIELD...MILFORD...NANTUCKET...NASHUA...
NEW BEDFORD...NEW BRITAIN...NEWBURYPORT...NEWINGTON...NEWPORT...
NEWTON...NORTH ATTLEBOROUGH...NORTHAMPTON...PLAINFIELD...PLYMOUTH...
PROVIDENCE...PUTNAM...QUINCY...SOMERVILLE...SOUTH KINGSTOWN...
SPRINGFIELD...TAUNTON...VERNON...VINEYARD HAVEN...WALTHAM...
WARWICK...WEST HARTFORD...WEYMOUTH...WILLIMANTIC...WINDSOR LOCKS...
WOONSOCKET AND WORCESTER
445 AM EST MON FEB 7 2005

...A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM MAY AFFECT SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND LATER
THIS WEEK...

ALTHOUGH IT IS STILL A FEW DAYS AWAY...THERE IS INCREASING CONFIDENCE
THAT A WINTER STORM WILL BRING THE POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW...STRONG
WINDS AND COASTAL FLOODING TO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND THURSDAY INTO
FRIDAY.

IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT EXACT DETAILS STILL NEED TO BE DETERMINED IN
THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. THE STORM COULD POSE LESS OF A THREAT THAN
CURRENTLY EXPECTED.

THE LATEST FORECAST IS FOR A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TO STRENGTHEN
RAPIDLY AS IT TRACKS SOUTH OF LONG ISLAND THURSDAY MORNING...PASSES
NEAR CAPE COD AND NANTUCKET THURSDAY EVENING...THEN HEADS TO THE GULF
OF MAINE FRIDAY MORNING.

HEAVY SNOW COULD AFFECT MUCH OF INTERIOR SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND...
ESPECIALLY IN SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE AND NORTHERN MASSACHUSETTS
WHERE THE HIGHEST TOTALS COULD OCCUR. AMOUNTS WOULD PROBABLY BE LOWER
FROM THE INTERSTATE 95 CORRIDOR TO CAPE COD AND THE ISLANDS SINCE
RAIN IS EXPECTED AT THE START...BUT EVEN THERE SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW
MAY ACCUMULATE.

MINOR TO PERHAPS MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING MAY AFFECT THE EASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS COAST DURING HIGH TIDE AROUND MIDDAY THURSDAY OR LATE
THURSDAY NIGHT...DUE TO ASTRONOMICALLY HIGH TIDES AND ROUGH SEAS.

IN ADDITION...NORTH WINDS MAY INCREASE RAPIDLY BEHIND THE STORM
THURSDAY NIGHT ALONG THE COAST...AND MAY LAST INTO SATURDAY.

SINCE THIS POTENTIAL STORM IS STILL A FEW DAYS AWAY...IT WOULD BE A
GOOD IDEA TO PAY ATTENTION TO LATER STATEMENTS AND FORECASTS.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2005)

A big part of the rest or a few weeks of the season rides on this storm.  It is going to get cold again we all know this, and with the chance of some early rain although who really knows at this point snow is a MUST!! No snow after big crowds and spring temps with some or little rain followed by  colder temps means well you guys know ....  It is almost a make or break storm at least for the next few weeks and who knows the way this year has been do I say the season? :blink: Well no its only Feb but the mountains are desparate for snow.


----------



## beswift (Feb 7, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> A big part of the rest or a few weeks of the season rides on this storm.  It is going to get cold again we all know this, and with the chance of some early rain although who really knows at this point snow is a MUST!! No snow after big crowds and spring temps with some or little rain followed by  colder temps means well you guys know ....  It is almost a make or break storm at least for the next few weeks and who knows the way this year has been do I say the season? :blink: Well no its only Feb but the mountains are desparate for snow.


  You can't see a Southern N.E. storm effecting Northern N.E. seriously.  From what I read in that report, the only rain of consequence will fall in the Pat's home turf from I-95 to the Cape.  The accumulated snows will be heavier outside of that area, but not in the Mountain states.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2005)

beswift said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya your right...The mountain states are done for no more snow..DH skiing is done for the season. :roll: Better yet let just burn are skies. Beswift READ some other reports. Snow in Warren Snow in Rutland and so on :roll:


----------



## subdude (Feb 7, 2005)

beswift said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beswift you're wrong. This storm is going intensify as it hits the gulf of Maine all points N and NE Interior New England will hit the jackpot.  And keep an eye of another one next Mon-Tues


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> Beswift you're wrong.


No!!! Is he ever? I can't believe it...  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2005)

The NWS forecast for the MRV now has a 60% chance of snow for Wed/Thurs! I hope we can get up there to be able to get some turns in Thursday PM. Friday should be sweet, but I hope the wind mellows...


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow !! 
Just in time for my first non-Tuckerman ski trip to NH...

Cool...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Wow !!
> Just in time for my first non-Tuckerman ski trip to NH...
> 
> Cool...


Where are you headed?


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2005)

Herb Steven's forecast looks good:

http://skiingweatherman.com/weather.php

Anyone know what Roemer is saying?


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2005)

Attitash - got a ASC Bronze pass and maybe Wildcat...

Psyched


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 7, 2005)

A WEAK STORM MOVING OUT OF THE OHIO VALLEY WEDNESDAY WILL BRING RAIN
AND SNOW TO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND AS IT MOVES PAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND
THURSDAY.  IT IS TOO EARLY TO KNOW THE EXACT DETAILS OF THE UPCOMING
STORM AND THE TRACK IT WILL TAKE.  HOWEVER...IT HAS THE POTENTIAL TO
BRING SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW TO THE REGION BY THE TIME IT WINDS DOWN
THURSDAY NIGHT.

NOAA's still showing the Thursday-Friday advisories, though, so maybe this becomes a 3-day snowfest?


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 7, 2005)

this could have the makings of a 4 ski day week


----------



## crombie (Feb 7, 2005)

i was worried this was gonna be rain, but it doesn't sound it. 

me and the wife are headed to jay this weekend (after not going during christmas and just happening to reschedule our big vt trip for this weekend),  and probably sugarbush and maybe mad river or stowe on monday and tuesday.

woo hoo.  bring the snow up north.  please!


----------



## JD (Feb 8, 2005)

Forcasts downgraded.  2-4 expected here.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2005)

I heard 4-8 in southern Nh this morning on the radio.    Does not help me much.    I hope we get some everywhere in the mountains.. that would be a change.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2005)

Posters in the mountains, please keep us flatlanders up to date


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 8, 2005)

Everybody pray for it to head north a bit, too. We really don't need more snow down here.
No snow south of, say, Pat's Peak is my motto.


----------



## hammer (Feb 8, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Everybody pray for it to head north a bit, too. We really don't need more snow down here.
> No snow south of, say, Pat's Peak is my motto.


I'd like to change that motto to "no snow south of Crotched" if that's OK.  

But, if the storm has to go in any direction, I'd rather it go north.  No need for it to collect in my yard and on my driveway...


----------



## subdude (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't worry all of Northern New England up to the Canadian Boarder will get at least 6-10". Points South like Wachusett, Crotched etc...12-18"


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 8, 2005)

We'll take it. That's a workeable trade.
Can someone put in a request to have those totals flipped, though?


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> Don't worry all of Northern New England up to the Canadian Boarder will get at least 6-10". Points South like Wachusett, Crotched etc...12-18"


Perfect.  :roll: So I get to fight my way out of Connecticut on Thursday to go to the MRV where there's half the snowfall...  :-?


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> subdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gasp! :blink:  Did I just bitch about a snowstorm?


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll take close to a foot up north and even more down south. I've got Sunday River this weekend and fresh powder would be awesome, but a good base for the following weekend's cross-country skiing at Windblown would be good as well.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what it looks like to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Someone should ban you!!   I hope for your sake that the MRV gets good coverage and the traveling isn't too bad.  Make sure you drive really slow with your hazards on if you have to drive in the snow.  You may even want to consider cancelling your SKI trip because of the snow!  :lol:  :lol:  :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 8, 2005)

Updated warnings from NOAA:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/data/foreca...cal_place1=Boston&product1=WINTER+STORM+WATCH

Go north...go north...go north...


----------



## subdude (Feb 8, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny you mention that, our annual "bus trip" to Stratton is slated for Fri. The bus Co better not cancel.


----------



## hammer (Feb 8, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> I'll take close to a foot up north and even more down south. I've got Sunday River this weekend and fresh powder would be awesome, but a good base for the following weekend's cross-country skiing at Windblown would be good as well.


I was at Windblown last Sunday and the conditions were pretty good once it warmed up, but it was getting thin in a few areas off of the tracks.  They were saying that they may not be able to open this coming weekend unless they got some more snow.

Based on the current forecasts, though, you should be in good shape.


----------



## teachski (Feb 8, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's NOT ok!  There are ski areas south of Crotched that also need snow!  I say we expand the entire storm area to drop 12-24" across all of New England, NY, NJ and PA (for my friends there).  The more snow the better!!!!!


----------



## hammer (Feb 8, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> No, that's NOT ok!  There are ski areas south of Crotched that also need snow!  I say we expand the entire storm area to drop 12-24" across all of New England, NY, NJ and PA (for my friends there).  The more snow the better!!!!!


Sorry...didn't mean to be selfish.


----------



## crombie (Feb 8, 2005)

necn says 15+" around boston up to coastal maine.  hope i can make it out of the house on friday.

12" at mount snow, less as you go north from there.

go north!  go north!


----------



## awf170 (Feb 8, 2005)

ya im hoping i dont have school friday so i can out for a powder day a wildcat.


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2005)

Latest updates this morning that I saw were for 8 - 14 inches of snow up north and 10 - 20 inches in southern NH.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 9, 2005)

NECN am weather had the White's at the edge of the 1 foot total.  Please hit us this time.  It looks like southern Vt and Nh resorts are getting the jackpot.


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.wnyt.com/


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## ftrain (Feb 9, 2005)

I want 20" at cannon
snow snow snow


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2005)

Wooho! Powder day for me for my first time at the 'Bush!  8) Hope the winds mellow out...

http://www.sugarbush.com/winter/onmountain/weather.htm



			
				Roemer said:
			
		

> Wednesday, Feb 9th, Morning Update
> 
> *Biggest storm of the winter possible - 10-15"
> *Colder this weekend/ next week, but not brutal with off and on snow
> ...


----------



## wormly81 (Feb 9, 2005)

Theres no doubt Im heading north late tonight or early tommorrow morning.  Anyone else headed up to Waterville or Loon?  Be nice to put a face to some of you AZ'ers.

Jeff


----------



## skijay (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow! I am in the 12 - 20 " range & it looks like the Berkshire ski areas will do well.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 9, 2005)

"THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS *UPGRADED* THE WINTER STORM WATCH TO A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR ESSEX COUNTY NEW YORK AS WELL AS CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST VERMONT FOR LATE THIS EVENING THROUGH EARLY FRIDAY MORNING.

YOU CAN EXPECT SNOW TO DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES OVERNIGHT WITH TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 16 INCHES POSSIBLE BY EARLY FRIDAY MORNING."


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2005)

Latest for Seacoast NH from WMUR: Total snowfall: 12 to 15 inches.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 9, 2005)

wormly81 said:
			
		

> Theres no doubt Im heading north late tonight or early tommorrow morning.  Anyone else headed up to Waterville or Loon?  Be nice to put a face to some of you AZ'ers.
> 
> Jeff


thought I could bail, but not till Friday aftternoon.  How long you up there for.  I'm at Loon most Weekend days. Pm me if you want to grab a run sometime..


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 9, 2005)

Bummer.  Looks like the powder will go into Northern Vermont and the rain will lay waste to the rest.  Heartbreaker!


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2005)

Sit tight Rossi. This is just the prelim precipation. If the storm track holds true and this thing winds up off-shore, it will pull in the colder air...


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Bummer.  Looks like the powder will go into Northern Vermont and the rain will lay waste to the rest.  Heartbreaker!


Keep the faith...these storms are usually difficult to tie down until they're almost on top of you.
I think Greg's right on this one as well...I'm seeing initial forecasts of rain to start, but if the storm pulls in the cold air then hopefully we'll see a decent dump down to the Mass. border.


----------



## subdude (Feb 9, 2005)

Actually the storm track is trending further North then yesterdays models showed this is great for ski areas. NWS in  Burlington VT already issued a winter storm warning with 8-16" looks like all ski areas in New England will get a nice dumping. 

HALLELUIAH!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 9, 2005)

That radar track looks promising- if the snow line keeps tracking south like that, we'll be all set.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 9, 2005)

From the NOAA warning for the Sunapee area:

EXPECT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES THROUGH THURSDAY AFTERNOON WITH ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS LIKELY THURSDAY NIGHT.


ANY TRAVEL IS STRONGLY DISCOURAGED. IF YOU LEAVE THE SAFETY OF BEING INDOORS, YOU ARE PUTTING YOUR LIFE AT RISK.

Geez...they're only calling for 8-12. Of course, I've taken the day off, and am currently drooling...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 9, 2005)

ya this storm looks pretty awsome for northern new england.  But for me it is a lose-lose situation, if the storm tracks south i get snow where i live(lynn MA) meaning i wont have school, but less snow in the mountains, but if it tracks north wildcat will get dumped on(that is wher im planning on goin friday) and i will get rain which means school.    but atleast we are getting snow


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 9, 2005)

We'll have much more snow than VT this time around. Northern NH is predicted to receive 12 - 24" -- that's just in the valley . The higher elevations will see a lot more. So skiing at Loon, Cannon, Tucks etc and hiking out to Isolation and Owl's Head will see even more snow depth. Your fun of the season, regular February blizzard. Finally, yeah, bring it on!

Anyone else plan to get out and take advantage of the snow this weekend?!


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2005)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Anyone else plan to get out and take advantage of the snow this weekend?!



Skiing at home in NY tomorrow and friday then headed up to NH..
Probably Attitash....  Got an ASC pass...  Maybe Wildcat..
Always wondered what it was like while sitting in the Alpine Garden on Mt Washington...


----------



## teachski (Feb 9, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> Actually the storm track is trending further North then yesterdays models showed this is great for ski areas. NWS in  Burlington VT already issued a winter storm warning with 8-16" looks like all ski areas in New England will get a nice dumping.
> 
> HALLELUIAH!!!!


If ALL ski areas in New England are going to get a nice dumping as you say, then it will need to get colder much faster and enlarge.  There  ARE SKI AREAS that are in MA, CT and RI you know!  WE WANT and NEED snow too!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 9, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> MtnMagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have rain right now? Is that radar right hope not.


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supposed to rain until midnight and let loose...
Not really concerned... In fact - it will help tamp down the base in the woods  - firm up the snow..

Eight now it's drizzle...  nothing hard yet..


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 9, 2005)

> Always wondered what it was like while sitting in the Alpine Garden on Mt Washington...



Wildpeaks, Ghostdog and I hiked up the Ammo Ravine Trail Monday to Mt Monroe. So unseasonably warm that no jacket, ear muffs or mittens were needed. Heck, there was even mud on the summit. We thought that the spring-like weather might trick the flowers on the Alpine garden on big George.

Tucks should be screaming this weekend and all next week!


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 9, 2005)

Ooops I said, 





> Tucks should be screaming this weekend and all next week!


  

Tuckerman Ravine should be screaming every day pretty much throughout May!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 9, 2005)

*snowing*

Starting snowing here along the Mad River, got about an inch, snowing light to moderate.  Nice to see everything white again.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: snowing*



			
				ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Starting snowing here along the Mad River, got about an inch, snowing light to moderate.  Nice to see everything white again.


I'll be there tomorrow, God willing...


----------



## subdude (Feb 9, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> subdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Wachusett and the ski areas in the Berkshires should get about 8-10" all other ski areas in MA and points south in CT and RI will be lucky to get 2-4" ski areas in NH, ME, VT will be breaking out the yardsticks to measure. Pack your bags and head north.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like we're not going to have a problem getting out of CT tomorrow. I'm happy to hear that I won't hit snow until I get north of Springfield. Driving in snow doesn't bother me. Jackass S. New England drivers do. Anyway, hope to be able to get out a few hours at MRG tomorrow and Sugarbush Friday and Saturday. ski_resort_observer indicated the SB Inn has a couple of DSL lines so I'll try to upload some pics tomorrow and Friday evenings. Hope some others can get out Friday too. The track and timing of this storm is shaping up perfectly for me....


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 10, 2005)

Thursday, February 10
Trails Open: 146; Miles Open: 71; Lifts Open: 19
Surface Conditions: Powder / Packed Powder 
New Snow: 8 inches at 6 a.m. and the snow continues to fall. Weather: Snow through the day with temps in the 20s. Total accumulation expected to be 16-20 inches. 






2/10/2005
Trails  74+; Lifts 10; 
Conditions  Powder/Packed Powder

Great news everyone, Mother Nature has smiled upon us once again, dropping 4 inches of fresh powder overnight! Snow still continues to fall and forecasters are calling for at least another 5-8 inches of freshies by the end of the day!  Today we'll have over 74 trails open with 10 lifts in rotation servicing the vast expanse of powder/packed powder skiing and riding. The trail count will climb as the day progresses, as all this new snow will allow ski patrol to drop the ropes all day.  The weather for today holds another 5-8 inches of snow, with base temps around 28 degrees along with summit temps at 22 with moderate winds out of the east/northeast. With all the new snow, it looks like the weekend will once again be spectacular!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like only the northern areas will get lots of snow out of this. They were a bit off on this one. The skills are getting 2 to 4 and they were said to get 12+   Looks like I will just have to go north.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 10, 2005)

rained all nite in poughkeepsie and up at bellearye thinkin same at hunter and windham but i think dmc can answer that one


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Looks like only the northern areas will get lots of snow out of this. They were a bit off on this one. The skills are getting 4 to 7 and they were said to get 12+   Looks like I will just have to go north.




Thats a good thing!!!!!  Couldnt be shaping up nicer.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 10, 2005)

Rained in Troy last night.  Snowing in downtown Albany now.

It snowed last night where it counted
TAKE A PEEK>> http://www.killington.com/sections/HTML/otm_photoofday.aspx


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2005)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wish the skills got dumped on..its a long day trip for me to K or sugarbush or even Mt snow. Although I got a big one planned for Smuggs on the 22nd of Feb.


----------



## subdude (Feb 10, 2005)

YeeHa our annual bus trip to Stratton is tomorrow. 

4-6 inches of new snow has fallen overnight, with storm totals of 20 inches in the forecast by Friday morning!! You'll be making turns this morning on 81 trails, with 8 lifts scheduled to begin loading at 9:00 a.m. Wax up your sticks and boards and head out into this Winter Wonderland where you'll find over 550 acres or 32.85 miles of open terrain to play on. Think Snow!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2005)

This seems more like it. Snow in the mountains and NCP in boston.  I went to bed 10-15 projected in  the White mountains.  10 to 20 last report I heard in the White's.  We finally get a storm.  All those who go today and tomorrow,  Congrats  :beer:


----------



## KingM (Feb 10, 2005)

We've got about 8" on the ground so far in the Mad River Valley with another foot on the way throughout the day and into the night. What's more, the next week looks pretty good as well.


----------



## DJAK (Feb 10, 2005)

6" in Mount Washington Valley so far and dumping! 9 am


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2005)

Any reports from central NH?  I'm trying to figure out how far north I'll have to travel this weekend for decent snow...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 10, 2005)

SUnappe says 5 inches at teh summit so far, and still falling. I'm wondering how far north to go, too.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Any reports from central NH?  I'm trying to figure out how far north I'll have to travel this weekend for decent snow...[/quote
> Loon Reporting 7 inches at top 2 at base so far.  Cannon and Bretton Woods always seem to come in with the highests totals.


----------



## KingM (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's what they're saying on Sugarbush's web site. Hopefully this is not too optimistic.

*ENHANCED OROGRAPHIC UPLIFT AND SLOW MOVING STORM SHOULD MEAN 2 FEET HERE BY TOMORROW OR  SATURDAY AND BEST WEEKEND OF SKIING THIS WINTER

Even our prediction of 10-12" from Monday was conservative from this storm and yesterday morning we updated snowfall maps to as high as 1-2 feet with this particular storm. I still think when it is all said and done, amounts here could be close to two feet by later Friday, or by early Saturday with the off and on light snow that falls following this storm. Most forecasters are predicting total amounts now around 15-18" but I think that is  even too low if we include the mountain enhanced snowfall and off and on light snows into Saturday.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Loon Reporting 7 inches at top 2 at base so far.  Cannon and Bretton Woods always seem to come in with the highests totals.


Any of these places reasonable for a day trip from Nashua?  I've considered them but I'm concerned about the drive times.


----------



## RISkier (Feb 10, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know specific drive times from Nashua but I'd definately say yes.  We live about 25 miles S of Providence.  It's about 3 hours (perhaps a tad more) to Loon and we can make Bretton Woods in about 4 hours.  Cannon is closer than BW.  Our day trip tolerance is about 3 hours each way.  More than that and it gets pretty tedious.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2005)

Hammer pm sent.  I can give you more info off the board.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 10, 2005)

Storm is still going


----------



## swade2469 (Feb 10, 2005)

Word Word Word Word.  F***in Word. :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2005)

Conditions at Atowe.  Good and getting better.  First chair today, then first gondi, then second chair on the Big Pig.  Really milked it.  Conditions were 6-8 heavy inches that skiied really well.  On the lower angle stuff you could just float down w/o edging much, with my fatties it was enough to no bottom out much.  Hovered down Nosedive alone w/no tracks, really had to point the bottom to make the quad.  Hunted fresh untracked all day.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 10, 2005)

JD said:
			
		

> Conditions at Atowe.  Good and getting better.  First chair today, then first gondi, then second chair on the Big Pig.  Really milked it.  Conditions were 6-8 heavy inches that skiied really well.  On the lower angle stuff you could just float down w/o edging much, with my fatties it was enough to no bottom out much.  Hovered down Nosedive alone w/no tracks, really had to point the bottom to make the quad.  Hunted fresh untracked all day.



SWEET!!    What model are you fatties?  You got me drooling.  CLOCK, move faster!


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2005)

Some old Wolf Cold Smokes...in a 168.   8) Still dumping here, but it looks like NH and Maine will have the biggest totals in the end.  Hard to tell what the wrap-around will do.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2005)

OZ from Sr board said 7 at Sunday River so far today and really coming down.


----------



## Robbski (Feb 10, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah!  11/2 hrs tops to loon from Nashua, 1 3/4 to Cannon and maybe 2 1/4 to BW unless you have an excellent radar detector


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 10, 2005)

Loon's at most 2 hours from Boston, with a middlin' radar detector. If you can't get there from Nashua, well, you're just not trying hard enough.


----------



## swade2469 (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone heard about Killington? (This P.M.)


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing but rain here in Billerica MA, and it has almost stopped (3:30PM).


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2005)

Loon just sent me an e-mail powder alert 15 inches so far and still snowing .  Got it about 3.30.  I bet they send these to other people also :wink:


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 10, 2005)

NCP (non-crystalline precip) has changed over to snow in the past half hour here in scenic Billerica, MA......


----------



## Robbski (Feb 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Loon just sent me an e-mail powder alert 15 inches so far and still snowing .  Got it about 3.30.  I bet they send these to other people also :wink:



Somehow I don't feel quite as special anymore.   :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2005)

thankx ChileMass,  My ride home should be perfect :wink:   Robbski at least its good news.


----------



## DJAK (Feb 10, 2005)

Just saw this on another website - check the cam.

ATTITASH BURIED BY NOR’EASTER TO THE DELIGHT OF SKIERS AND RIDERS
Resort to be 100% open this weekend – 18” at 4:00 p.m. Sunday as snowfall continues

BARTLETT, NH (Feb. 10, 2005) – Defying earlier forecasts of a more southern track, the Feb. 10 nor’easter has slammed into the Mount Washington Valley. Snow got underway early on Thursday morning and had accumulated to depths of 18” across the two peaks of Attitash by early evening. The resort plans to be 100% open for the upcoming weekend when fair weather is forecast to arrive.


http://www.attitash.com/camshot.html


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 10, 2005)

I skied Ragged today.  Around a foot by sweep.  No one there.  Fresh tracks all afternoon.  Yum


----------



## wormly81 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Loon*

Best conditions so far this year at Loon today.  Was still finding fresh tracks in 12-18"s of powder at noon (Face shots baby).

soooooo good.  Mmmmm.

Jeff


----------



## Vortex (Feb 11, 2005)

Wormly81, Great news I have to wait till Sat. Very excited.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 11, 2005)

its official 0 to  1" in the catskills
kill me


----------



## izzy (Feb 11, 2005)

What skidbump said


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2005)

Glad the MRV got pounded. Greg should be having fun and I'm heading up to MRG in 2 weeks. This storm was what I was praying for. Now we need a few refresher shots of 6-8" each just before I head up 8) .


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 11, 2005)

izzy said:
			
		

> What skidbump said




Ummm....sounds like you guys need to be putting on your driving gloves


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2005)

Yup, Greg should be having a blast up there right now.  I wish I could be up there, I'm very envious!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2005)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> izzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't this weekend, gonna have to be happy on the hardpack. DMC is heading into the heart of the snow though, good for him! Hope he reads the avalanche advisory from Mt. Washington if he's thinking of heading there; pretty ominous!


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 11, 2005)

YEah - exterme Avi danger right now....lots o wind loading.

I think he was headed to Attitrash.....there was some "romantic nature" to this trip also if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 11, 2005)

In the North Country we received 16-18" of snow. 
I read Pinkam Notch got about 2'. 
The summits surely got more!

Nothing like a good breaking trail hike with a group of 9 to Mt Isolation tomorrow. We'll be bushwhaking with snowshoes. This will be a blast!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2005)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> YEah - exterme Avi danger right now....lots o wind loading.
> 
> I think he was headed to Attitrash.....there was some "romantic nature" to this trip also if I'm not mistaken.



Attitash or Wildcat...if I know him, the thought of being right next to Tucks will be too much for him to pass up, so my guess is Wildcat. 

As for anything romantic, I'm sure he'll be kissing some fresh POW in any case :lol: !


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2005)

Being that close to Tucks and not being able to go may be like torture though.  He may want to stay away just so he doesn't do anything foolish


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah - he has an ASC Gold pass he was looking to break in which is why I'm thinking AttiTrash....and his "old lady "in tow.

MIght be he's skinning up Sherbunr though...


----------



## sal37 (Feb 11, 2005)

I just got back from Belleayre, they were reporting 2" of new snow. Its a $15 ticket today so I drove up . They got diddlysquat and the hill was  icy in many spots. Any granular was basically skied off. I'm thinking its worth the drive from Poughkeepsie to Sugarbush for mondays special. .


----------



## Robbski (Feb 11, 2005)

*Waterville today*

Just back from Waterville ... 15" of fresh ... If you could get at it.   Lifts  to the summit were on hold from 10:30 to 12:30.  That aside it was a good day.  Skied some pow, loose chopped up stuff and groomed (a little ice too where the wind had blown all 15" into the woods.  The crowds were thin and it beat the crap out of work!   8)

Wonder how Cannon fared?  The wind was howling.  WV staff claimed 50 mph


----------



## awf170 (Feb 11, 2005)

all the chair at cannon were open and they got 2 and half to 3 feet of snow.  I didnt go but my dad did and would bring me cause i had school, he said it was his best day skiing in the east ever, and he has been over i hundred times, im so mad i couldnt go  :angry:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2005)

Mt snow got about 12 inches. skiing was great crowds were 0   winds were high


----------



## KingM (Feb 12, 2005)

Sugarbush was sitting on about 2 feet yesterday, although they weren't spinning most of the lifts at Lincoln Peak. They said it was because of wind, which was fairly high sometimes and negligible other times, but I wonder if they weren't also trying to save fresh snow for the weekend and/or the races they're having today and tomorrow.

It wasn't that big of a deal for me since I just went up for a couple of hours, but some of the people who'd paid for a full-day were kind of put out. I sent some of them over the Mt. Ellen which had more terrain open.

Having said that, the runs that I did ski were great. It was awesome finding that spot in the woods and sinking into two feet of power.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2005)

Resorts  are saying 6 to 12 inches fell Sat night. Three days of snow  This saved spring skiing.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2005)

ya if it wasnt for this storm february vacation would be a nightmare.  Has anyone heard anything about the storm monday/tuesday.  I think it is just a small storm, but i heard everywhere is going to get rain.


----------



## JD (Feb 13, 2005)

Rain forecast for Stowe.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2005)

> Wonder how Cannon fared? The wind was howling.


cannon fared great with 2+ feet of snow.  tram and cannonball were on wind hold till 10:30 friday morning and the front face was tracked out long before the upper lifts opened.  upper mountain nothing stuck except skiers right on taft which was great.  hardscrabbles and avalanche were the places to be on cannon proper.

awf170, i'm surprised your father said it was his best day ever.  it was a great day of skiing, but nothing epic, imo.  the snow was heavy and wet, fresh snow and not "powder."  essentially it made tracking down anything less than a black diamond pitch in untracked really hard until it got tracked up a bit.  the front face was awesome the first two or three runs but tracked out after that.  i was expecting at least a half dozen runs of fresh untracked through light fluffy pow when i headed up, due to the hordes that showed up and the consistancy i got occasional untracked early AM in fresh but not powdery snow.  an awesome day of skiing friday for sure, but i had a lot more fun saturday.  i have had epic powder days at cannon and had expected a little more for friday.

not saying it was bad!  it was a great day, but it's amazing how quickly we turn from despite for a dump to snow snob, huh??


----------



## JD (Feb 13, 2005)

The snow quality at stowe was great.  Wind sculpted into very dramtic drifts 3-4 feet dep all the way down the left side of everything...but light enough so that as you ploughed into a navel deep drift, it would just explode all over you.  I had an epic skin up at 6:30 with high winds and really cool clouds blowing by overhead.  National, untracked, me and my brother slayed it.  Then I blew my knee out on the next run.  Seasnon's over for me, but at least I was charging POW when it all went down.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2005)

ya he probably thought it was his best day because he loves to ski crud and soft moguls more than powder, and maybe to just annoy me because i didnt get to go.  hopefully we get snow monday and tuesday because i wanna go up wednesday,  i really want to try mittersil it looks pretty awsome from what i have heard.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2005)

Also riverc0il why how was saterday better than friday, thats kind of wierd.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2005)

> ya he probably thought it was his best day because he loves to ski crud and soft moguls more than powder, and maybe to just annoy me because i didnt get to go.


in that case, i can't imagine it being any better for him!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2005)

> Also riverc0il why how was saterday better than friday, thats kind of wierd.


less traversing through knee deep untracked heavy snow.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2005)

did  they groom everything overnight friday or did they leave a lot of moguls.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2005)

natural snow on avalanche, paulie's, zoomer, banshee, paulie's ext, bypass, vista way, taft, the hards, with occasional natural snow found in some areas.  bumps will likely be set up and packed down by the end of the weekend on the front face trails and extension, bypass already is bumped and is ugly, imo.  should be great bump action from right side of rocket all the way down to avalanche for a while.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2005)

JD said:
			
		

> The snow quality at stowe was great.  Wind sculpted into very dramtic drifts 3-4 feet dep all the way down the left side of everything...but light enough so that as you ploughed into a navel deep drift, it would just explode all over you.  I had an epic skin up at 6:30 with high winds and really cool clouds blowing by overhead.  National, untracked, me and my brother slayed it.  Then I blew my knee out on the next run.  Seasnon's over for me, but at least I was charging POW when it all went down.



Sorry to hear about the knee...been there myself. Is this a total blowout requiring surgery or something rest will fix? The snow was heavy with high moisture content, great for ski areas starving for snow but hard on knees.


----------

